
Redefining MVP to Minimum Valuable Product - marcamillion
http://5kmvp.com/blog/2013/09/17/redefining-mvp-minimum-valuable-product/
======
livestyle
Great read Marc!

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks Tom :)

